# Kernel co genkernel problem

## Gert Andersen

Hi.

I have 3 times tried to install a new Gentoo from scrash  and is got to run genkernel all and here is it ending with error on my x86 pc with a dual procsoor.

I have a cdrom made x86 i686 gentoo minimal install and then downlaod stage3 i686 autobuilds for x86 use.

When I have got to have emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources and is on to run genkernel all  is it just take 10 minutes and genkernel ends with errors of genkernel can't build any kernel with your cpu and this compiler.

I have newer had so alike error of build a kernel on any gentoo system and there hav before bee a working gentoo on this pc where I now have got to that it nned a newer fresh made gentoo system and it for just 3-4 weeks ago stopped t do network by a old net.lo file got s bad that there only was return t make a new installation.

So is there some there can help me over the problem genkernel and compiler co cpu there not have had this error doing build kernel ect.

----------

## sebB

Can you post the exact log and your emerge --info

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="sebB"]Can you post the exact log and your emerge --info[/quote]

Yes and I think it could be that the stage should be for x86 i486 and then tried it a 4 time but got the same error here.

The genkernel.log is big and the emerge --info not so big.

I shall have change in some with my hd connects by it read sda t be sdb and have normal used sda as main hardisk.

emrerge.info : emerge --info

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r2, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:      900684 total,    167176 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    517132 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 07 Mar 2016 17:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i486 -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i486 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.mdfnet.se/gentoo ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.iso88591"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl alsa berkdb bindist bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome iconv ipv6 kde modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre qt4 readline seccomp session ssl symlink tcpd unicode x86 xattr zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

genkernel.log :

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.3[0m

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.1.15-gentoo-r1[0m for x86[0m...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/generated-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/generated-config

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" mrproper 

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" oldconfig 

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

.config:31:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE

.config:2289:warning: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state

.config:2710:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE

.config:2719:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8400

.config:2720:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350_I2C

.config:2721:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350

.config:2722:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM831X

.config:3368:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for POWER_SUPPLY

*

* Restart config...

*

*

* Gentoo Linux

*

Gentoo Linux support (GENTOO_LINUX) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Linux dynamic and persistent device naming (userspace devfs) support (GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*

* Support for init systems, system and service managers

*

OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

systemd (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Linux/x86 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 Kernel Configuration

*

*

* Gentoo Linux

*

Gentoo Linux support (GENTOO_LINUX) [Y/n/?] y

  Linux dynamic and persistent device naming (userspace devfs) support (GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Support for init systems, system and service managers

*

OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT) [Y/n/?] y

systemd (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD) [N/y/?] n

64-bit kernel (64BIT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*

* General setup

*

Cross-compiler tool prefix (CROSS_COMPILE) [] (NEW) 

Compile also drivers which will not load (COMPILE_TEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) [] 

Automatically append version information to the version string (LOCALVERSION_AUTO) [N/y/?] n

Kernel compression mode

> 1. Gzip (KERNEL_GZIP) (NEW)

  2. Bzip2 (KERNEL_BZIP2) (NEW)

  3. LZMA (KERNEL_LZMA) (NEW)

  4. XZ (KERNEL_XZ) (NEW)

  5. LZO (KERNEL_LZO) (NEW)

  6. LZ4 (KERNEL_LZ4) (NEW)

choice[1-6?]: Default hostname (DEFAULT_HOSTNAME) [(none)] (NEW) 

Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap) (SWAP) [Y/n/?] y

System V IPC (SYSVIPC) [Y/n/?] y

POSIX Message Queues (POSIX_MQUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

Enable process_vm_readv/writev syscalls (CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

open by fhandle syscalls (FHANDLE) [Y/n/?] y

uselib syscall (USELIB) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Auditing support (AUDIT) [Y/n/?] y

Enable system-call auditing support (AUDITSYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

*

* IRQ subsystem

*

Expose hardware/virtual IRQ mapping via debugfs (IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Timers subsystem

*

Timer tick handling

  1. Periodic timer ticks (constant rate, no dynticks) (HZ_PERIODIC) (NEW)

> 2. Idle dynticks system (tickless idle) (NO_HZ_IDLE)

  3. Full dynticks system (tickless) (NO_HZ_FULL) (NEW)

choice[1-3]: Old Idle dynticks config (NO_HZ) [Y/n/?] y

High Resolution Timer Support (HIGH_RES_TIMERS) [Y/n/?] y

*

* CPU/Task time and stats accounting

*

Cputime accounting

> 1. Simple tick based cputime accounting (TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING) (NEW)

  2. Full dynticks CPU time accounting (VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN) (NEW)

  3. Fine granularity task level IRQ time accounting (IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING) (NEW)

choice[1-3]: BSD Process Accounting (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  BSD Process Accounting version 3 file format (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3) [Y/n/?] y

Export task/process statistics through netlink (TASKSTATS) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable per-task delay accounting (TASK_DELAY_ACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable extended accounting over taskstats (TASK_XACCT) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable per-task storage I/O accounting (TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING) [Y/n/?] y

*

* RCU Subsystem

*

RCU Implementation

> 1. Tree-based hierarchical RCU (TREE_RCU)

choice[1]: 1

Task_based RCU implementation using voluntary context switch (TASKS_RCU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Consider userspace as in RCU extended quiescent state (RCU_USER_QS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Tree-based hierarchical RCU fanout value (RCU_FANOUT) [64] (NEW) 

Tree-based hierarchical RCU leaf-level fanout value (RCU_FANOUT_LEAF) [16] (NEW) 

Disable tree-based hierarchical RCU auto-balancing (RCU_FANOUT_EXACT) [N/y/?] n

Accelerate last non-dyntick-idle CPU's grace periods (RCU_FAST_NO_HZ) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Real-time priority to use for RCU worker threads (RCU_KTHREAD_PRIO) [0] (NEW) 

Offload RCU callback processing from boot-selected CPUs (RCU_NOCB_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz (IKCONFIG_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB) (LOG_BUF_SHIFT) [19] 19

CPU kernel log buffer size contribution (13 => 8 KB, 17 => 128KB) (LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT) [12] (NEW) 

*

* Control Group support

*

Control Group support (CGROUPS) [Y/?] y

  Example debug cgroup subsystem (CGROUP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Freezer cgroup subsystem (CGROUP_FREEZER) [Y/n/?] y

  Device controller for cgroups (CGROUP_DEVICE) [Y/n/?] y

  Cpuset support (CPUSETS) [Y/n/?] y

    Include legacy /proc/<pid>/cpuset file (PROC_PID_CPUSET) [Y/n] y

  Simple CPU accounting cgroup subsystem (CGROUP_CPUACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  Memory Resource Controller for Control Groups (MEMCG) [Y/n/?] y

    Memory Resource Controller Swap Extension (MEMCG_SWAP) [Y/n/?] y

      Memory Resource Controller Swap Extension enabled by default (MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Memory Resource Controller Kernel Memory accounting (MEMCG_KMEM) [Y/n/?] y

  HugeTLB Resource Controller for Control Groups (CGROUP_HUGETLB) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Enable perf_event per-cpu per-container group (cgroup) monitoring (CGROUP_PERF) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Group CPU scheduler

  *

  Group CPU scheduler (CGROUP_SCHED) [Y/?] y

    Group scheduling for SCHED_OTHER (FAIR_GROUP_SCHED) [Y] y

      CPU bandwidth provisioning for FAIR_GROUP_SCHED (CFS_BANDWIDTH) [Y/n/?] y

    Group scheduling for SCHED_RR/FIFO (RT_GROUP_SCHED) [Y/n/?] y

  Block IO controller (BLK_CGROUP) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable Block IO controller debugging (DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP) [N/y/?] n

*

* Namespaces support

*

Namespaces support (NAMESPACES) [Y/?] y

  UTS namespace (UTS_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  IPC namespace (IPC_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  User namespace (USER_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  PID Namespaces (PID_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  Network namespace (NET_NS) [Y/n/?] y

Automatic process group scheduling (SCHED_AUTOGROUP) [Y/n/?] y

Enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools (SYSFS_DEPRECATED) [N/y/?] n

Kernel->user space relay support (formerly relayfs) (RELAY) [Y/?] y

Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support (BLK_DEV_INITRD) [Y/n/?] y

  Initramfs source file(s) (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using gzip (RD_GZIP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using bzip2 (RD_BZIP2) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZMA (RD_LZMA) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using XZ (RD_XZ) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZO (RD_LZO) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZ4 (RD_LZ4) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Optimize for size (CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE) [N/y/?] n

*

* Configure standard kernel features (expert users)

*

Configure standard kernel features (expert users) (EXPERT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Load all symbols for debugging/ksymoops (KALLSYMS) [Y/?] y

    Include all symbols in kallsyms (KALLSYMS_ALL) [Y/?] y

Enable bpf() system call (BPF_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

Embedded system (EMBEDDED) [N/y/?] n

*

* Kernel Performance Events And Counters

*

Kernel performance events and counters (PERF_EVENTS) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Debug: use vmalloc to back perf mmap() buffers (DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Disable heap randomization (COMPAT_BRK) [N/y/?] n

Choose SLAB allocator

> 1. SLAB (SLAB)

  2. SLUB (Unqueued Allocator) (SLUB)

choice[1-2?]: 1

Provide system-wide ring of trusted keys (SYSTEM_TRUSTED_KEYRING) [Y/?] (NEW) y

Profiling support (PROFILING) [Y/n/?] y

OProfile system profiling (OPROFILE) [M/n/y/?] m

  OProfile multiplexing support (EXPERIMENTAL) (OPROFILE_EVENT_MULTIPLEX) [N/y/?] n

Kprobes (KPROBES) [Y/n/?] y

Optimize very unlikely/likely branches (JUMP_LABEL) [Y/n/?] y

Stack Protector buffer overflow detection

  1. None (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE) (NEW)

> 2. Regular (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR)

  3. Strong (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG) (NEW)

choice[1-3?]: *

* GCOV-based kernel profiling

*

Enable gcov-based kernel profiling (GCOV_KERNEL) [N/y/?] n

*

* Enable loadable module support

*

Enable loadable module support (MODULES) [Y/n/?] y

  Forced module loading (MODULE_FORCE_LOAD) [Y/n/?] y

  Module unloading (MODULE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

    Forced module unloading (MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Module versioning support (MODVERSIONS) [Y/n/?] y

  Source checksum for all modules (MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL) [Y/n/?] y

  Module signature verification (MODULE_SIG) [Y/n/?] y

    Require modules to be validly signed (MODULE_SIG_FORCE) [N/y/?] n

    Automatically sign all modules (MODULE_SIG_ALL) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Which hash algorithm should modules be signed with?

  > 1. Sign modules with SHA-1 (MODULE_SIG_SHA1) (NEW)

    2. Sign modules with SHA-224 (MODULE_SIG_SHA224) (NEW)

    3. Sign modules with SHA-256 (MODULE_SIG_SHA256) (NEW)

    4. Sign modules with SHA-384 (MODULE_SIG_SHA384) (NEW)

    5. Sign modules with SHA-512 (MODULE_SIG_SHA512) (NEW)

  choice[1-5?]:   Compress modules on installation (MODULE_COMPRESS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Enable the block layer

*

Enable the block layer (BLOCK) [Y/?] y

  Block layer SG support v4 (BLK_DEV_BSG) [Y/?] y

  Block layer SG support v4 helper lib (BLK_DEV_BSGLIB) [Y/?] y

  Block layer data integrity support (BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY) [Y/?] y

  Block layer bio throttling support (BLK_DEV_THROTTLING) [Y/n/?] y

  Block device command line partition parser (BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Partition Types

  *

  Advanced partition selection (PARTITION_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

    Acorn partition support (ACORN_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    AIX basic partition table support (AIX_PARTITION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Alpha OSF partition support (OSF_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Amiga partition table support (AMIGA_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Atari partition table support (ATARI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Macintosh partition map support (MAC_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support (MSDOS_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      BSD disklabel (FreeBSD partition tables) support (BSD_DISKLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

      Minix subpartition support (MINIX_SUBPARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      Solaris (x86) partition table support (SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      Unixware slices support (UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

    Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support (LDM_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    SGI partition support (SGI_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Ultrix partition table support (ULTRIX_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Sun partition tables support (SUN_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Karma Partition support (KARMA_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    EFI GUID Partition support (EFI_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    SYSV68 partition table support (SYSV68_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Command line partition support (CMDLINE_PARTITION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * IO Schedulers

  *

  Deadline I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_DEADLINE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  CFQ I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_CFQ) [Y/n/m/?] y

    CFQ Group Scheduling support (CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED) [Y/n/?] y

  Default I/O scheduler

    1. Deadline (DEFAULT_DEADLINE) (NEW)

  > 2. CFQ (DEFAULT_CFQ)

    3. No-op (DEFAULT_NOOP) (NEW)

  choice[1-3?]: *

* Processor type and features

*

Symmetric multi-processing support (SMP) [Y/n/?] y

Enable MPS table (X86_MPPARSE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Support for extended (non-PC) x86 platforms (X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

ScaleMP vSMP (X86_VSMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Goldfish (Virtual Platform) (X86_GOLDFISH) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel Low Power Subsystem Support (X86_INTEL_LPSS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

AMD ACPI2Platform devices support (X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel SoC IOSF Sideband support for SoC platforms (IOSF_MBI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Single-depth WCHAN output (SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Linux guest support

*

Linux guest support (HYPERVISOR_GUEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Processor family

  1. Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 (MK8) (NEW)

  2. Intel P4 / older Netburst based Xeon (MPSC) (NEW)

  3. Core 2/newer Xeon (MCORE2) (NEW)

  4. Intel Atom (MATOM) (NEW)

> 5. Generic-x86-64 (GENERIC_CPU) (NEW)

choice[1-5]: Old AMD GART IOMMU support (GART_IOMMU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

IBM Calgary IOMMU support (CALGARY_IOMMU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable Maximum number of SMP Processors and NUMA Nodes (MAXSMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Maximum number of CPUs (NR_CPUS) [8] (NEW) 

SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support (SCHED_SMT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Multi-core scheduler support (SCHED_MC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Preemption Model

  1. No Forced Preemption (Server) (PREEMPT_NONE)

> 2. Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) (PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY)

  3. Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) (PREEMPT)

choice[1-3]: 2

Reroute for broken boot IRQs (X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Machine Check / overheating reporting (X86_MCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Intel MCE features (X86_MCE_INTEL) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  AMD MCE features (X86_MCE_AMD) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Machine check injector support (X86_MCE_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Dell laptop support (I8K) [M/n/y/?] m

CPU microcode loading support (MICROCODE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

/dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support (X86_MSR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support (NUMA) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Memory model

> 1. Sparse Memory (SPARSEMEM_MANUAL) (NEW)

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] (NEW) 

Allow for balloon memory compaction/migration (BALLOON_COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [Y/n/?] y

Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

  HWPoison pages injector (HWPOISON_INJECT) [M/n/y] m

Transparent Hugepage Support (TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable cleancache driver to cache clean pages if tmem is present (CLEANCACHE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable frontswap to cache swap pages if tmem is present (FRONTSWAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Contiguous Memory Allocator (CMA) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Common API for compressed memory storage (ZPOOL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Low density storage for compressed pages (ZBUD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Memory allocator for compressed pages (ZSMALLOC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Support non-standard NVDIMMs and ADR protected memory (X86_PMEM_LEGACY) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Check for low memory corruption (X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Amount of low memory, in kilobytes, to reserve for the BIOS (X86_RESERVE_LOW) [64] (NEW) 

MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/?] y

  MTRR cleanup support (MTRR_SANITIZER) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    MTRR cleanup enable value (0-1) (MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT) [0] (NEW) 

    MTRR cleanup spare reg num (0-7) (MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT) [1] (NEW) 

Intel MPX (Memory Protection Extensions) (X86_INTEL_MPX) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

EFI runtime service support (EFI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode (SECCOMP) [Y/n/?] y

Timer frequency

  1. 100 HZ (HZ_100) (NEW)

  2. 250 HZ (HZ_250) (NEW)

  3. 300 HZ (HZ_300) (NEW)

> 4. 1000 HZ (HZ_1000)

choice[1-4?]: kexec system call (KEXEC) [Y/n/?] y

kernel crash dumps (CRASH_DUMP) [N/y/?] n

kexec jump (KEXEC_JUMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Build a relocatable kernel (RELOCATABLE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Randomize the address of the kernel image (RANDOMIZE_BASE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Alignment value to which kernel should be aligned (PHYSICAL_ALIGN) [0x200000] (NEW) 

Support for hot-pluggable CPUs (HOTPLUG_CPU) [Y/?] y

  Set default setting of cpu0_hotpluggable (BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Debug CPU0 hotplug (DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Built-in kernel command line (CMDLINE_BOOL) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Kernel Live Patching (LIVEPATCH) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Power management and ACPI options

*

Suspend to RAM and standby (SUSPEND) [Y/n/?] y

Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk') (HIBERNATION) [Y/n/?] y

Default resume partition (PM_STD_PARTITION) [] (NEW) 

Opportunistic sleep (PM_AUTOSLEEP) [Y/n/?] y

User space wakeup sources interface (PM_WAKELOCKS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Device power management core functionality (PM) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Power Management Debug Support (PM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Enable workqueue power-efficient mode by default (WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT) [Y/n/?] y

*

* ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

*

ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support (ACPI) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Deprecated power /proc/acpi directories (ACPI_PROCFS_POWER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  EC read/write access through /sys/kernel/debug/ec (ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  AC Adapter (ACPI_AC) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  Battery (ACPI_BATTERY) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  Button (ACPI_BUTTON) [Y/m/?] (NEW) 

  Video (ACPI_VIDEO) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

  Fan (ACPI_FAN) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  Dock (ACPI_DOCK) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Processor (ACPI_PROCESSOR) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  IPMI (ACPI_IPMI) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Processor Aggregator (ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  ACPI tables override via initrd (ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [Y/n/?] y

  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [Y/?] y

  Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [Y/n/?] y

    APEI Generic Hardware Error Source (ACPI_APEI_GHES) [Y/n/?] y

    APEI PCIe AER logging/recovering support (ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

    APEI memory error recovering support (ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

    APEI Error INJection (EINJ) (ACPI_APEI_EINJ) [M/n/y/?] m

    APEI Error Record Serialization Table (ERST) Debug Support (ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Extended Error Log support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * PMIC (Power Management Integrated Circuit) operation region support

  *

  PMIC (Power Management Integrated Circuit) operation region support (PMIC_OPREGION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* SFI (Simple Firmware Interface) Support

*

SFI (Simple Firmware Interface) Support (SFI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* CPU Frequency scaling

*

CPU Frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* CPU Idle

*

CPU idle PM support (CPU_IDLE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Ladder governor (for periodic timer tick) (CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER) [Y/n] (NEW) 

  Menu governor (for tickless system) (CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU) [Y] (NEW) y

Cpuidle Driver for Intel Processors (INTEL_IDLE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Memory power savings

*

Intel chipset idle memory power saving driver (I7300_IDLE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [N/y] (NEW) 

  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [Y/n/?] y

      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [M/n/y/?] m

    PCI Express ASPM control (PCIEASPM) [Y/?] y

      Debug PCI Express ASPM (PCIEASPM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      Default ASPM policy

      > 1. BIOS default (PCIEASPM_DEFAULT) (NEW)

        2. Powersave (PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE) (NEW)

        3. Performance (PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE) (NEW)

      choice[1-3]:   Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [Y/n/?] y

  PCI Debugging (PCI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Enable PCI resource re-allocation detection (PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  PCI Stub driver (PCI_STUB) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Interrupts on hypertransport devices (HT_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

PCI IOV support (PCI_IOV) [Y/n/?] y

PCI PRI support (PCI_PRI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

PCI PASID support (PCI_PASID) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* PCI host controller drivers

*

*

* PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

*

PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support (PCCARD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Load CIS updates from userspace (PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS) [Y/n/?] y

  32-bit CardBus support (CARDBUS) [Y/?] y

  *

  * PC-card bridges

  *

  CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support (YENTA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support (PD6729) [M/n/y/?] m

  i82092 compatible bridge support (I82092) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Support for PCI Hotplug

*

Support for PCI Hotplug (HOTPLUG_PCI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

RapidIO support (RAPIDIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer (X86_SYSFB) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Executable file formats / Emulations

*

Kernel support for ELF binaries (BINFMT_ELF) [Y/n/?] y

Write ELF core dumps with partial segments (CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel support for scripts starting with #! (BINFMT_SCRIPT) [Y/?] (NEW) y

Kernel support for MISC binaries (BINFMT_MISC) [Y/n/m/?] y

IA32 Emulation (IA32_EMULATION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Networking support

*

Networking support (NET) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Networking options

  *

  Packet socket (PACKET) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Packet: sockets monitoring interface (PACKET_DIAG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Unix domain sockets (UNIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

    UNIX: socket monitoring interface (UNIX_DIAG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Transformation user configuration interface (XFRM_USER) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Transformation sub policy support (XFRM_SUB_POLICY) [Y/n/?] y

  Transformation migrate database (XFRM_MIGRATE) [Y/?] y

  Transformation statistics (XFRM_STATISTICS) [Y/n/?] y

  PF_KEY sockets (NET_KEY) [M/n/y/?] m

    PF_KEY MIGRATE (NET_KEY_MIGRATE) [Y/n/?] y

  TCP/IP networking (INET) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicasting (IP_MULTICAST) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: advanced router (IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER) [Y/n/?] y

      FIB TRIE statistics (IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: policy routing (IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: equal cost multipath (IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: verbose route monitoring (IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: kernel level autoconfiguration (IP_PNP) [N/y/?] n

    IP: tunneling (NET_IPIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: GRE demultiplexer (NET_IPGRE_DEMUX) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: GRE tunnels over IP (NET_IPGRE) [M/n/?] m

      IP: broadcast GRE over IP (NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicast routing (IP_MROUTE) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: multicast policy routing (IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: PIM-SM version 1 support (IP_PIMSM_V1) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: PIM-SM version 2 support (IP_PIMSM_V2) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: TCP syncookie support (SYN_COOKIES) [Y/?] y

    Virtual (secure) IP: tunneling (NET_IPVTI) [M/n/?] m

    IP: Foo (IP protocols) over UDP (NET_FOU) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    IP: FOU encapsulation of IP tunnels (NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Generic Network Virtualization Encapsulation (Geneve) (GENEVE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    IP: AH transformation (INET_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: ESP transformation (INET_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPComp transformation (INET_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec transport mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec tunnel mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec BEET mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [M/n/y/?] m

    Large Receive Offload (ipv4/tcp) (INET_LRO) [Y/m/?] y

    INET: socket monitoring interface (INET_DIAG) [M/n/y/?] m

      UDP: socket monitoring interface (INET_UDP_DIAG) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * TCP: advanced congestion control

    *

    TCP: advanced congestion control (TCP_CONG_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

      Binary Increase Congestion (BIC) control (TCP_CONG_BIC) [M/n/y/?] m

      CUBIC TCP (TCP_CONG_CUBIC) [Y/n/m/?] y

      TCP Westwood+ (TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD) [M/n/y/?] m

      H-TCP (TCP_CONG_HTCP) [M/n/y/?] m

      High Speed TCP (TCP_CONG_HSTCP) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP-Hybla congestion control algorithm (TCP_CONG_HYBLA) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP Vegas (TCP_CONG_VEGAS) [M/y/?] m

      Scalable TCP (TCP_CONG_SCALABLE) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP Low Priority (TCP_CONG_LP) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP Veno (TCP_CONG_VENO) [M/n/y/?] m

      YeAH TCP (TCP_CONG_YEAH) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP Illinois (TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS) [M/n/y/?] m

      DataCenter TCP (DCTCP) (TCP_CONG_DCTCP) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Default TCP congestion control

      > 1. Cubic (DEFAULT_CUBIC)

        2. Reno (DEFAULT_RENO)

      choice[1-2?]: 1

    TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (TCP_MD5SIG) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * The IPv6 protocol

    *

    The IPv6 protocol (IPV6) [Y/n/m/?] y

      IPv6: Router Preference (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTER_PREF) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: Route Information (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTE_INFO) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: Enable RFC 4429 Optimistic DAD (IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: AH transformation (INET6_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: ESP transformation (INET6_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPComp transformation (INET6_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: Mobility (IPV6_MIP6) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPsec transport mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPsec tunnel mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPsec BEET mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: MIPv6 route optimization mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION) [M/n/y/?] m

      Virtual (secure) IPv6: tunneling (IPV6_VTI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      IPv6: IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel (SIT driver) (IPV6_SIT) [M/n/y/?] m

        IPv6: IPv6 Rapid Deployment (6RD) (IPV6_SIT_6RD) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: IP-in-IPv6 tunnel (RFC2473) (IPV6_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: GRE tunnel (IPV6_GRE) [N/m/y/?] n

      IPv6: Multiple Routing Tables (IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: source address based routing (IPV6_SUBTREES) [N/y/?] n

      IPv6: multicast routing (IPV6_MROUTE) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: multicast policy routing (IPV6_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: PIM-SM version 2 support (IPV6_PIMSM_V2) [Y/n/?] y

    NetLabel subsystem support (NETLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

  Security Marking (NETWORK_SECMARK) [Y/?] y

  Timestamping in PHY devices (NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)

  *

  Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    Network packet filtering debugging (NETFILTER_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Advanced netfilter configuration (NETFILTER_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

      Bridged IP/ARP packets filtering (BRIDGE_NETFILTER) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Core Netfilter Configuration

    *

    Netfilter NFACCT over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT) [M/y/?] m

    Netfilter NFQUEUE over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE) [M/y/?] m

    Netfilter LOG over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG) [M/y/?] m

    Netfilter connection tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK) [M/n/y/?] m

    Connection mark tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_MARK) [Y/?] y

    Connection tracking security mark support (NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking zones (NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES) [Y/n/?] y

    Supply CT list in procfs (OBSOLETE) (NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking events (NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking timeout (NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT) [N/y/?] n

    Connection tracking timestamping (NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP) [Y/n/?] y

    DCCP protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP) [M/n/?] m

    SCTP protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

    UDP-Lite protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE) [M/n/?] m

    Amanda backup protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA) [M/n/?] m

    FTP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_FTP) [M/n/?] m

    H.323 protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_H323) [M/n/?] m

    IRC protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_IRC) [M/n/?] m

    NetBIOS name service protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS) [M/n/?] m

    SNMP service protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP) [M/n/?] m

    PPtP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP) [M/n/?] m

    SANE protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SANE) [M/n/?] m

    SIP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SIP) [M/n/?] m

    TFTP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP) [M/n/?] m

    Connection tracking netlink interface (NF_CT_NETLINK) [M/n/?] m

    Connection tracking timeout tuning via Netlink (NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT) [N/m/?] n

    Connection tracking helpers in user-space via Netlink (NF_CT_NETLINK_HELPER) [M/n/?] m

    NFQUEUE integration with Connection Tracking (NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE_CT) [Y/n/?] y

    IPv4/IPv6 redirect support (NF_NAT_REDIRECT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Netfilter nf_tables support (NF_TABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables mixed IPv4/IPv6 tables support (NF_TABLES_INET) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables IPv6 exthdr module (NFT_EXTHDR) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables meta module (NFT_META) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables conntrack module (NFT_CT) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables rbtree set module (NFT_RBTREE) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables hash set module (NFT_HASH) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables counter module (NFT_COUNTER) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables log module (NFT_LOG) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables limit module (NFT_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables masquerade support (NFT_MASQ) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables redirect support (NFT_REDIR) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables nat module (NFT_NAT) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables queue module (NFT_QUEUE) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables reject support (NFT_REJECT) [N/m/?] n

      Netfilter x_tables over nf_tables module (NFT_COMPAT) [M/n/?] m

    Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES) [Y/m/?] y

      *

      * Xtables combined modules

      *

      nfmark target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_MARK) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

      ctmark target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK) [M/?] (NEW) m

      set target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_SET) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * Xtables targets

      *

      AUDIT target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT) [M/n/y/?] m

      CHECKSUM target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM) [M/n/?] m

      "CLASSIFY" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY) [M/n/y/?] m

      "CONNMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "CONNSECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "CT" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT) [M/?] (NEW) m

      "DSCP" and "TOS" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP) [M/n/?] m

      "HL" hoplimit target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL) [M/?] (NEW) m

      "HMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      IDLETIMER target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      "LED" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED) [M/n/y/?] m

      LOG target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      "MARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK) [M/n/y/?] m

      "SNAT and DNAT" targets support (NETFILTER_XT_NAT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      "NETMAP" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      "NFLOG" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG) [M/n/y/?] m

      "NFQUEUE" target Support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE) [M/n/y/?] m

      "NOTRACK" target support (DEPRECATED) (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK) [M/n] m

      "RATEEST" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST) [M/y/?] m

      REDIRECT target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      "TEE" - packet cloning to alternate destination (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      "TPROXY" target transparent proxying support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY) [M/n/?] m

      "TRACE" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE) [M/n/?] m

      "SECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK) [M/n/y/?] m

      "TCPMSS" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS) [M/n/y/?] m

      "TCPOPTSTRIP" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * Xtables matches

      *

      "addrtype" address type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE) [M/n/y/?] m

      "bpf" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF) [M/n/y/?] m

      "control group" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "cluster" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER) [M/n/?] m

      "comment" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "connbytes" per-connection counter match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES) [M/n/?] m

      "connlabel" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL) [M/n/?] m

      "connlimit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      "connmark" connection mark match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "conntrack" connection tracking match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK) [M/n/?] m

      "cpu" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU) [M/n/y/?] m

      "dccp" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "devgroup" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "dscp" and "tos" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "ecn" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

      "esp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "hashlimit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      "helper" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER) [M/n/?] m

      "hl" hoplimit/TTL match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL) [M/y/?] m

      "ipcomp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "iprange" address range match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE) [M/n/y/?] m

      "ipvs" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPVS) [M/n/?] m

      "l2tp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "length" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH) [M/n/y/?] m

      "limit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "mac" address match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC) [M/n/y/?] m

      "mark" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK) [M/n/y/?] m

      "multiport" Multiple port match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "nfacct" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "osf" Passive OS fingerprint match (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF) [M/n/?] m

      "owner" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPsec "policy" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY) [M/n/y/?] m

      "physdev" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV) [M/n/?] m

      "pkttype" packet type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE) [M/n/y/?] m

      "quota" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA) [M/n/y/?] m

      "rateest" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST) [M/n/y/?] m

      "realm" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM) [M/n/y/?] m

      "recent" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "sctp" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "socket" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET) [M/n/?] m

      "state" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE) [M/n/?] m

      "statistic" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC) [M/n/y/?] m

      "string" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING) [M/n/y/?] m

      "tcpmss" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS) [M/n/y/?] m

      "time" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME) [M/n/y/?] m

      "u32" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

    *

    * IP set support

    *

    IP set support (IP_SET) [M/n/y/?] m

      Maximum number of IP sets (IP_SET_MAX) [256] 256

      bitmap:ip set support (IP_SET_BITMAP_IP) [M/n/?] m

      bitmap:ip,mac set support (IP_SET_BITMAP_IPMAC) [M/n/?] m

      bitmap:port set support (IP_SET_BITMAP_PORT) [M/n/?] m

      hash:ip set support (IP_SET_HASH_IP) [M/n/?] m

      hash:ip,mark set support (IP_SET_HASH_IPMARK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      hash:ip,port set support (IP_SET_HASH_IPPORT) [M/n/?] m

      hash:ip,port,ip set support (IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTIP) [M/n/?] m

      hash:ip,port,net set support (IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTNET) [M/n/?] m

      hash:mac set support (IP_SET_HASH_MAC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      hash:net,port,net set support (IP_SET_HASH_NETPORTNET) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      hash:net set support (IP_SET_HASH_NET) [M/n/?] m

      hash:net,net set support (IP_SET_HASH_NETNET) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      hash:net,port set support (IP_SET_HASH_NETPORT) [M/n/?] m

      hash:net,iface set support (IP_SET_HASH_NETIFACE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      list:set set support (IP_SET_LIST_SET) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IP virtual server support

    *

    IP virtual server support (IP_VS) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 support for IPVS (IP_VS_IPV6) [Y/n/?] y

      IP virtual server debugging (IP_VS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      IPVS connection table size (the Nth power of 2) (IP_VS_TAB_BITS) [12] 12

      *

      * IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

      *

      TCP load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_TCP) [Y/n/?] y

      UDP load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_UDP) [Y/n/?] y

      ESP load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_ESP) [Y/n/?] y

      AH load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_AH) [Y/n/?] y

      SCTP load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_SCTP) [Y/n/?] y

      *

      * IPVS scheduler

      *

      round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_RR) [M/n/?] m

      weighted round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_WRR) [M/n/?] m

      least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LC) [M/n/?] m

      weighted least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_WLC) [M/n/?] m

      weighted failover scheduling (IP_VS_FO) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      locality-based least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LBLC) [M/n/?] m

      locality-based least-connection with replication scheduling (IP_VS_LBLCR) [M/n/?] m

      destination hashing scheduling (IP_VS_DH) [M/n/?] m

      source hashing scheduling (IP_VS_SH) [M/n/?] m

      shortest expected delay scheduling (IP_VS_SED) [M/n/?] m

      never queue scheduling (IP_VS_NQ) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * IPVS SH scheduler

      *

      IPVS source hashing table size (the Nth power of 2) (IP_VS_SH_TAB_BITS) [8] (NEW) 

      *

      * IPVS application helper

      *

      FTP protocol helper (IP_VS_FTP) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter connection tracking (IP_VS_NFCT) [Y/?] (NEW) y

      SIP persistence engine (IP_VS_PE_SIP) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IP: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT) (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

      proc/sysctl compatibility with old connection tracking (NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT) [N/y/?] n

    IPv4 nf_tables support (NF_TABLES_IPV4) [M/?] m

      IPv4 nf_tables route chain support (NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

    ARP nf_tables support (NF_TABLES_ARP) [N/m/?] n

    ARP packet logging (NF_LOG_ARP) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

    IPv4 packet logging (NF_LOG_IPV4) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

    IPv4 packet rejection (NF_REJECT_IPV4) [M/y] (NEW) 

    IPv4 NAT (NF_NAT_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

      IPv4 nf_tables nat chain support (NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

      IPv4 masquerade support (NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV4) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Basic SNMP-ALG support (NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC) [M/n/?] m

    IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      "ah" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

      "ecn" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_ECN) [M/n/?] m

      "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support (IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      "ttl" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TTL) [M/n/?] m

      Packet filtering (IP_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      SYNPROXY target support (IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY) [M/n/?] m

      iptables NAT support (IP_NF_NAT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Packet mangling (IP_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

        CLUSTERIP target support (IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP) [M/n/?] m

        ECN target support (IP_NF_TARGET_ECN) [M/n/?] m

        "TTL" target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TTL) [M/n/?] m

      raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE) (IP_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

      Security table (IP_NF_SECURITY) [M/n/?] m

    ARP tables support (IP_NF_ARPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      ARP packet filtering (IP_NF_ARPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      ARP payload mangling (IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    IPv6 connection tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6 nf_tables support (NF_TABLES_IPV6) [M/?] m

      IPv6 nf_tables route chain support (NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6 packet rejection (NF_REJECT_IPV6) [M/y] (NEW) 

    IPv6 packet logging (NF_LOG_IPV6) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

    IPv6 NAT (NF_NAT_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 nf_tables nat chain support (NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 masquerade support (NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV6) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    IP6 tables support (required for filtering) (IP6_NF_IPTABLES) [M/y/?] m

      "ah" match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

      "eui64" address check (IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64) [M/n/?] m

      "frag" Fragmentation header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG) [M/n/?] m

      "hbh" hop-by-hop and "dst" opts header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS) [M/n/?] m

      "hl" hoplimit match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_HL) [M/n/?] m

      "ipv6header" IPv6 Extension Headers Match (IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER) [M/n/?] m

      "mh" match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_MH) [M/n/?] m

      "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      "rt" Routing header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RT) [M/n/?] m

      "HL" hoplimit target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_HL) [M/n/?] m

      Packet filtering (IP6_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      SYNPROXY target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY) [M/n/?] m

      Packet mangling (IP6_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

      raw table support (required for TRACE) (IP6_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

      Security table (IP6_NF_SECURITY) [M/n/?] m

      ip6tables NAT support (IP6_NF_NAT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * Ethernet Bridge nf_tables support

    *

    Ethernet Bridge nf_tables support (NF_TABLES_BRIDGE) [M/n] m

      Netfilter nf_table bridge meta support (NFT_BRIDGE_META) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Bridge packet logging (NF_LOG_BRIDGE) [N/m] (NEW) 

    *

    * Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support

    *

    Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support (BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: broute table support (BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: filter table support (BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: nat table support (BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: 802.3 filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_802_3) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: among filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: ARP filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_ARP) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: IP filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_IP) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: IP6 filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_IP6) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: limit match support (BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: mark filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_MARK) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: packet type filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: STP filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_STP) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: 802.1Q VLAN filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: arp reply target support (BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: dnat target support (BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: mark target support (BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: redirect target support (BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: snat target support (BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: log support (BRIDGE_EBT_LOG) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: nflog support (BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * The DCCP Protocol

  *

  The DCCP Protocol (IP_DCCP) [M/n/y/?] m

    *

    * DCCP CCIDs Configuration

    *

    CCID-2 debugging messages (IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    CCID-3 (TCP-Friendly) (IP_DCCP_CCID3) [Y/n/?] y

      CCID-3 debugging messages (IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * DCCP Kernel Hacking

    *

    DCCP debug messages (IP_DCCP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    DCCP connection probing (NET_DCCPPROBE) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * The SCTP Protocol

  *

  The SCTP Protocol (IP_SCTP) [M/y/?] m

    SCTP: Association probing (NET_SCTPPROBE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    SCTP: Debug object counts (SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT) [N/y/?] n

    Default SCTP cookie HMAC encoding

    > 1. Enable optional MD5 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5) (NEW)

      2. Enable optional SHA1 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1)

      3. Use no hmac alg in SCTP cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE)

    choice[1-3?]:     Enable optional MD5 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5) [Y/?] y

    Enable optional SHA1 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1) [Y/n/?] y

  The RDS Protocol (RDS) [M/n/y/?] m

    RDS over Infiniband and iWARP (RDS_RDMA) [M/n/?] m

    RDS over TCP (RDS_TCP) [M/n/?] m

    RDS debugging messages (RDS_DEBUG) [N/y] n

  *

  * The TIPC Protocol

  *

  The TIPC Protocol (TIPC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (ATM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Classical IP over ATM (ATM_CLIP) [M/n/?] m

      Do NOT send ICMP if no neighbour (ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP) [N/y/?] n

    LAN Emulation (LANE) support (ATM_LANE) [M/n/?] m

      Multi-Protocol Over ATM (MPOA) support (ATM_MPOA) [N/m/?] n

    RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols (ATM_BR2684) [M/n/?] m

      Per-VC IP filter kludge (ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP)

  *

  Layer Two Tunneling Protocol (L2TP) (L2TP) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  802.1d Ethernet Bridging (BRIDGE) [M/n/y/?] m

    IGMP/MLD snooping (BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING) [Y/n/?] y

    VLAN filtering (BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  802.1Q/802.1ad VLAN Support (VLAN_8021Q) [M/n/y/?] m

    GVRP (GARP VLAN Registration Protocol) support (VLAN_8021Q_GVRP) [Y/n/?] y

    MVRP (Multiple VLAN Registration Protocol) support (VLAN_8021Q_MVRP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  DECnet Support (DECNET) [N/m/y/?] n

  ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support (LLC2) [N/m/y/?] n

  The IPX protocol (IPX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Appletalk protocol support (ATALK) [N/m/y/?] n

  CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (X25) [N/m/y/?] n

  LAPB Data Link Driver (LAPB) [N/m/y/?] n

  Phonet protocols family (PHONET) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * 6LoWPAN Support

  *

  6LoWPAN Support (6LOWPAN) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support

  *

  IEEE Std 802.15.4 Low-Rate Wireless Personal Area Networks support (IEEE802154) [M/n/y/?] m

    IEEE 802.15.4 socket interface (IEEE802154_SOCKET) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

    Generic IEEE 802.15.4 Soft Networking Stack (mac802154) (MAC802154) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * QoS and/or fair queueing

  *

  QoS and/or fair queueing (NET_SCHED) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * Queueing/Scheduling

    *

    Class Based Queueing (CBQ) (NET_SCH_CBQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hierarchical Token Bucket (HTB) (NET_SCH_HTB) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hierarchical Fair Service Curve (HFSC) (NET_SCH_HFSC) [M/n/y/?] m

    ATM Virtual Circuits (ATM) (NET_SCH_ATM) [M/n/?] m

    Multi Band Priority Queueing (PRIO) (NET_SCH_PRIO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hardware Multiqueue-aware Multi Band Queuing (MULTIQ) (NET_SCH_MULTIQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    Random Early Detection (RED) (NET_SCH_RED) [M/n/y/?] m

    Stochastic Fair Blue (SFB) (NET_SCH_SFB) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Stochastic Fairness Queueing (SFQ) (NET_SCH_SFQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    True Link Equalizer (TEQL) (NET_SCH_TEQL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Token Bucket Filter (TBF) (NET_SCH_TBF) [M/n/y/?] m

    Generic Random Early Detection (GRED) (NET_SCH_GRED) [M/n/y/?] m

    Differentiated Services marker (DSMARK) (NET_SCH_DSMARK) [M/n/y/?] m

    Network emulator (NETEM) (NET_SCH_NETEM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Deficit Round Robin scheduler (DRR) (NET_SCH_DRR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multi-queue priority scheduler (MQPRIO) (NET_SCH_MQPRIO) [M/n/y/?] m

    CHOose and Keep responsive flow scheduler (CHOKE) (NET_SCH_CHOKE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Quick Fair Queueing scheduler (QFQ) (NET_SCH_QFQ) [M/n/y/?] m

    Controlled Delay AQM (CODEL) (NET_SCH_CODEL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Fair Queue Controlled Delay AQM (FQ_CODEL) (NET_SCH_FQ_CODEL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Fair Queue (NET_SCH_FQ) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Heavy-Hitter Filter (HHF) (NET_SCH_HHF) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Proportional Integral controller Enhanced (PIE) scheduler (NET_SCH_PIE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Ingress Qdisc (NET_SCH_INGRESS) [M/n/y/?] m

    Plug network traffic until release (PLUG) (NET_SCH_PLUG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * Classification

    *

    Elementary classification (BASIC) (NET_CLS_BASIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Traffic-Control Index (TCINDEX) (NET_CLS_TCINDEX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Routing decision (ROUTE) (NET_CLS_ROUTE4) [M/n/y/?] m

    Netfilter mark (FW) (NET_CLS_FW) [M/n/y/?] m

    Universal 32bit comparisons w/ hashing (U32) (NET_CLS_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

      Performance counters support (CLS_U32_PERF) [Y/n/?] y

      Netfilter marks support (CLS_U32_MARK) [Y/n/?] y

    IPv4 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP) (NET_CLS_RSVP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IPv6 Resource Reservation Protocol (RSVP6) (NET_CLS_RSVP6) [M/n/y/?] m

    Flow classifier (NET_CLS_FLOW) [M/n/y/?] m

    Control Group Classifier (NET_CLS_CGROUP) [Y/n/m/?] y

    BPF-based classifier (NET_CLS_BPF) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    Extended Matches (NET_EMATCH) [Y/n/?] y

      Stack size (NET_EMATCH_STACK) [32] 32

      Simple packet data comparison (NET_EMATCH_CMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      Multi byte comparison (NET_EMATCH_NBYTE) [M/n/y/?] m

      U32 key (NET_EMATCH_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

      Metadata (NET_EMATCH_META) [M/n/y/?] m

      Textsearch (NET_EMATCH_TEXT) [M/n/y/?] m

      CAN Identifier (NET_EMATCH_CANID) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      IPset (NET_EMATCH_IPSET) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Actions (NET_CLS_ACT) [Y/n/?] y

      Traffic Policing (NET_ACT_POLICE) [M/n/y/?] m

      Generic actions (NET_ACT_GACT) [M/n/y/?] m

        Probability support (GACT_PROB) [Y/n/?] y

      Redirecting and Mirroring (NET_ACT_MIRRED) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPtables targets (NET_ACT_IPT) [M/n/?] m

      Stateless NAT (NET_ACT_NAT) [M/n/y/?] m

      Packet Editing (NET_ACT_PEDIT) [M/n/y/?] m

      Simple Example (Debug) (NET_ACT_SIMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      SKB Editing (NET_ACT_SKBEDIT) [M/n/y/?] m

      Checksum Updating (NET_ACT_CSUM) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Vlan manipulation (NET_ACT_VLAN) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      BPF based action (NET_ACT_BPF) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter Connection Mark Retriever (NET_ACT_CONNMARK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Incoming device classification (NET_CLS_IND) [Y/n/?] y

  Data Center Bridging support (DCB) [Y/n/?] y

  DNS Resolver support (DNS_RESOLVER) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

  B.A.T.M.A.N. Advanced Meshing Protocol (BATMAN_ADV) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Open vSwitch (OPENVSWITCH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Open vSwitch GRE tunneling support (OPENVSWITCH_GRE) [M/n/?] m

    Open vSwitch VXLAN tunneling support (OPENVSWITCH_VXLAN) [M/n/?] m

  Virtual Socket protocol (VSOCKETS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  NETLINK: mmaped IO (NETLINK_MMAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  NETLINK: socket monitoring interface (NETLINK_DIAG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * MultiProtocol Label Switching

  *

  MultiProtocol Label Switching (MPLS) [Y/?] (NEW) y

    MPLS: GSO support (NET_MPLS_GSO) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

    MPLS: routing support (MPLS_ROUTING) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  High-availability Seamless Redundancy (HSR) (HSR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Switch (and switch-ish) device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NET_SWITCHDEV) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Network priority cgroup (CGROUP_NET_PRIO) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Network classid cgroup (CGROUP_NET_CLASSID) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  enable BPF Just In Time compiler (BPF_JIT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Network testing

  *

  Packet Generator (USE WITH CAUTION) (NET_PKTGEN) [M/n/y/?] m

  TCP connection probing (NET_TCPPROBE) [N/m/y/?] n

  Network packet drop alerting service (NET_DROP_MONITOR) [Y/n/m/?] y

  *

  * Amateur Radio support

  *

  Amateur Radio support (HAMRADIO) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * CAN bus subsystem support

  *

  CAN bus subsystem support (CAN) [M/n/y/?] m

    Raw CAN Protocol (raw access with CAN-ID filtering) (CAN_RAW) [M/n/?] m

    Broadcast Manager CAN Protocol (with content filtering) (CAN_BCM) [M/n/?] m

    CAN Gateway/Router (with netlink configuration) (CAN_GW) [M/n/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * CAN Device Drivers

    *

    Virtual Local CAN Interface (vcan) (CAN_VCAN) [M/n/?] m

    Serial / USB serial CAN Adaptors (slcan) (CAN_SLCAN) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Platform CAN drivers with Netlink support (CAN_DEV) [M/n/?] m

      CAN bit-timing calculation (CAN_CALC_BITTIMING) [Y/n/?] y

      Enable LED triggers for Netlink based drivers (CAN_LEDS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

      *

      * Philips/NXP SJA1000 devices

      *

      Philips/NXP SJA1000 devices (CAN_SJA1000) [M/n] m

        ISA Bus based legacy SJA1000 driver (CAN_SJA1000_ISA) [M/n/?] m

        Generic Platform Bus based SJA1000 driver (CAN_SJA1000_PLATFORM) [M/n/?] m

        EMS CPC-CARD Card (CAN_EMS_PCMCIA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

        EMS CPC-PCI, CPC-PCIe and CPC-104P Card (CAN_EMS_PCI) [M/n/?] m

        PEAK PCAN-PC Card (CAN_PEAK_PCMCIA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

        PEAK PCAN-PCI/PCIe/miniPCI Cards (CAN_PEAK_PCI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

        Kvaser PCIcanx and Kvaser PCIcan PCI Cards (CAN_KVASER_PCI) [M/n/?] m

        PLX90xx PCI-bridge based Cards (CAN_PLX_PCI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      *

      * Bosch C_CAN/D_CAN devices

      *

      Bosch C_CAN/D_CAN devices (CAN_C_CAN) [N/m] (NEW) 

      Bosch M_CAN devices (CAN_M_CAN) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      *

      * Bosch CC770 and Intel AN82527 devices

      *

      Bosch CC770 and Intel AN82527 devices (CAN_CC770) [N/m] (NEW) 

      *

      * CAN USB interfaces

      *

      EMS CPC-USB/ARM7 CAN/USB interface (CAN_EMS_USB) [M/n/?] m

      ESD USB/2 CAN/USB interface (CAN_ESD_USB2) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Geschwister Schneider UG interfaces (CAN_GS_USB) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Kvaser CAN/USB interface (CAN_KVASER_USB) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      PEAK PCAN-USB/USB Pro interfaces for CAN 2.0b/CAN-FD (CAN_PEAK_USB) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      8 devices USB2CAN interface (CAN_8DEV_USB) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Softing Gmbh CAN generic support (CAN_SOFTING) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    CAN devices debugging messages (CAN_DEBUG_DEVICES) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * IrDA (infrared) subsystem support

  *

  IrDA (infrared) subsystem support (IRDA) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Bluetooth subsystem support

  *

  Bluetooth subsystem support (BT) [M/n/?] m

    Bluetooth Classic (BR/EDR) features (BT_BREDR) [Y/n] (NEW) 

      RFCOMM protocol support (BT_RFCOMM) [M/n/y/?] m

        RFCOMM TTY support (BT_RFCOMM_TTY) [Y/n/?] y

      BNEP protocol support (BT_BNEP) [M/n/y/?] m

        Multicast filter support (BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

        Protocol filter support (BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

      CMTP protocol support (BT_CMTP) [M/n/?] m

      HIDP protocol support (BT_HIDP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Bluetooth Low Energy (LE) features (BT_LE) [Y/n] (NEW) 

    Bluetooth self testing support (BT_SELFTEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Export Bluetooth internals in debugfs (BT_DEBUGFS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * Bluetooth device drivers

    *

    HCI USB driver (BT_HCIBTUSB) [M/n/?] m

      Broadcom protocol support (BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    HCI SDIO driver (BT_HCIBTSDIO) [M/n/?] m

    HCI UART driver (BT_HCIUART) [M/n/?] m

      UART (H4) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_H4) [Y/n/?] y

      BCSP protocol support (BT_HCIUART_BCSP) [Y/n/?] y

      Atheros AR300x serial support (BT_HCIUART_ATH3K) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

      HCILL protocol support (BT_HCIUART_LL) [Y/n/?] y

      Three-wire UART (H5) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_3WIRE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

      Intel protocol support (BT_HCIUART_INTEL) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

      Broadcom protocol support (BT_HCIUART_BCM) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    HCI BCM203x USB driver (BT_HCIBCM203X) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BPA10x USB driver (BT_HCIBPA10X) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver (BT_HCIBFUSB) [M/n/?] m

    HCI DTL1 (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIDTL1) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BT3C (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBT3C) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BlueCard (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBLUECARD) [M/n/?] m

    HCI UART (PC Card) device driver (BT_HCIBTUART) [M/n/?] m

    HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver (BT_HCIVHCI) [M/n/?] m

    Marvell Bluetooth driver support (BT_MRVL) [M/n/?] m

      Marvell BT-over-SDIO driver (BT_MRVL_SDIO) [M/n/?] m

    Atheros firmware download driver (BT_ATH3K) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

  RxRPC session sockets (AF_RXRPC) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Wireless

  *

  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

      cfg80211 regulatory debugging (CFG80211_REG_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      enable powersave by default (CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS) [Y/n/?] y

      cfg80211 DebugFS entries (CFG80211_DEBUGFS) [N/y/?] n

    lib80211 debugging messages (LIB80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (MAC80211) [M/n/?] m

    Default rate control algorithm

    > 1. Minstrel (MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL)

    choice[1]: 1

    Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support (MAC80211_MESH) [N/y/?] n

    Enable LED triggers (MAC80211_LEDS) [Y/?] y

    Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS (MAC80211_DEBUGFS) [N/y/?] n

    Trace all mac80211 debug messages (MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * Select mac80211 debugging features

    *

    Select mac80211 debugging features (MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU) [N/y/?] n

  *

----------

## Tony0945

Wow! That was a lot to wade through!

Two things.

1. Unless you have an actual i486, change the CFLAGS in make.conf to -march=native and let gcc figure out which processor instructions are supported by your CPU.

2. I'm not familiar with Core 2, but since you are starting from an i486 download, I am assuming this is an old 32 bit processor. In that genkernel log I saw "64-bit kernel (64BIT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) "  It appears that you are taking the default, but you can't run a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit machine.

Refer to the wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel under the section 

I know it's possible because I did it last year on an AND k6. But i started with the Systemrescuecd instead of the Gentoo Minimal. Systemrecuecd is generally preferred. https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tony0945"]Wow! That was a lot to wade through!

Two things.

1. Unless you have an actual i486, change the CFLAGS in make.conf to -march=native and let gcc figure out which processor instructions are supported by your CPU.

2. I'm not familiar with Core 2, but since you are starting from an i486 download, I am assuming this is an old 32 bit processor. In that genkernel log I saw "64-bit kernel (64BIT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) "  It appears that you are taking the default, but you can't run a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit machine.

Refer to the wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel under the section 

I know it's possible because I did it last year on an AND k6. But i started with the Systemrescuecd instead of the Gentoo Minimal. Systemrecuecd is generally preferred. https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage[/quote]

It is more a newer one I have both a newer made x86 i686 cdroms and then the newest made i686 burned cdrom install and I have not changed anything as the gentoo handbook is starting with x86 i486 / i686 and then begin of talking of am64 installation.

It is genkernel self there starting to talking on amd64 where I have burned and using i686 and download stage3-i686 and not amd64 else is there bugs in it and from gentoo mirror stage site there sending a x86_64 stage and the gentoo-sources and kernel, where the genkernel source have errors and not is checking right for what the system is made to and not is amd64 mother board and cpu.

I have too the newest sysrecuecd burned.

there have been en fine working i686 system on the pc just to new year where somethng made some of the net.* files for a month ago broek so its Network not worked more.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gert Andersen,

There is a terminology problem here.

x86 was first used to describe the entire 32 bit range of Intel processors starting with the i386.

When the Pentium Pro and Pentium 2 came along, those models and later 32 bit CPUs were called i686.

AMD beat Intel with a backwards compatible 64 bit CPU.  Indeed, Intel licenced parts of it from AMD.  

This group of processors is known as amd64, regardless if they are made by AMD or Intel.

Now to map the naming onto Minimal and stage3 tarballs.

The x86 Minimal and tarball should be used on CPUs older than the Pentium Pro and Pentium 2.  Thats i486, Pentium, Pentium MMX, AMD K-5, AMD k-6 and clones.  There are even a few oddball CPUs that are almost but not quite i686 class CPUs

32 bit processors beginning with Pentium Pro and Pentium 2 can use the Minimal and stages with i686 in their names.

They can also use the x86  Minimal and stages but not all the features of the i686 CPUs will be used.

Any CPU that has the lm flag in FEATURES in /proc/cpuinfo is 64 bit capable.  Its also backwards compatible with the older CPUs. 

If you have a 64 bit CPU and 2G RAM or more, you should do a 64 bit install.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Quote:*   

> .config:31:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE 

 

That is correct, 'y' and 'n' are the only allowed choices.

 *Quote:*   

> .config:2289:warning: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state 

 

menuconfig's help says "Selects: FB_CFB_FILLRECT [=y] && FB_CFB_COPYAREA [=y] &&   x FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT [=y]  "

I think it's warning you that you originally had different values for those.

 *Quote:*   

> .config:2710:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE

 

Again it's only y or n, not m. 

I'm not going to review the others because it's fairly obvious that the .config got polluted, possibly by manual editting.

You should emerge app-text/wgetpaste. You use that program to create a public weblink like this example:

```
wgetpaste /var/log/genkernel
```

  The program comes back with the URL that it pasted your file into. 

In the example given, it came back with https://bpaste.net/show/e5e8b34751eb which you can see is 3,509 lines, so PLEASE don't post the file here, just a wgetpaste link to it. 

Either your default genkernel config is trashed or you were directly editting it. Don't do that. Do this instead:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --install all
```

  This will use the bootloader in the genkernel.conf which is probably grub2.  If you use grub legacy, as I do, use this command:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --install   --bootloader=grub all
```

I can paste a config for this kernel that runs an old Athlon64 X2 but the you will have to change the processor, frequency control, video card, etc anyway. Might as well use the default config. In extremity, I'll do it. If you change the CPU it should boot with framebuffer video if you have a plain jane SATA or IDE ext4 drive setup, no LUKS or LVM or RAID.

----------

## Tony0945

@NeddySeagoon

A bit of clarification on the k6 series. The k6-2 and k6-3 were called "i686" class but that was marketing hype referring to their capability. There were a few 686 instructions that they don't recognize and 686 code is apt to crash. i586 code is fine, but the optimizations for a Pentium are almost de-optimizations for the k6-2/3 which have considerably different internal architecture. I used an i486 stage 3 to install for some reason. I think I couldn't find an i586 stage. Later 64-bit AMD's also support the unique instructions. I have a partition on this computer which is a 32-bit Gentoo that thinks it is a k6-3. I use it to build k-6 optimized packages for the real k6-3 computer. This computer is Phenom II X6 at 3.2Ghz vs single core k6-3+ @ 450Mhz with 384M memory. I figure the 32-bit partition is at least two orders of magnitude faster. I still do the kernel builds on the real AT hardware though.

The k6-3+ was a hot processor for it's day "The King of socket 7". But then the i386-66Mhz was king once too.  Still, it's a nice processor for simple non-GUI work. Better than an ARM. But I really maintain it out of sentiment.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tony0945"]@NeddySeagoon

A bit of clarification on the k6 series. The k6-2 and k6-3 were called "i686" class but that was marketing hype referring to their capability. There were a few 686 instructions that they don't recognize and 686 code is apt to crash. i586 code is fine, but the optimizations for a Pentium are almost de-optimizations for the k6-2/3 which have considerably different internal architecture. I used an i486 stage 3 to install for some reason. I think I couldn't find an i586 stage. Later 64-bit AMD's also support the unique instructions. I have a partition on this computer which is a 32-bit Gentoo that thinks it is a k6-3. I use it to build k-6 optimized packages for the real k6-3 computer. This computer is Phenom II X6 at 3.2Ghz vs single core k6-3+ @ 450Mhz with 384[b]M[/b] memory. I figure the 32-bit partition is at least two orders of magnitude faster. I still do the kernel builds on the real AT hardware though.

The k6-3+ was a hot processor for it's day "The King of socket 7". But then the i386-66Mhz was king once too.  Still, it's a nice processor for simple non-GUI work. Better than an ARM. But I really maintain it out of sentiment.[/quote]

I started with a i686 x86 minimal install and stage3 tarball and got the same problem her and then try it out with i486 this minimal install and stage3 i486, and have not touch and done any thing with the soirce config file for the genkernel and gentoo-sources files so they are as they got made from gentoo mirrors site and main site have them by fir do emerge gentoo-sources and emerge genkernel.

So if there is errors in them ans specific genkernel is it from gentoo maintainer it is done.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tony0945"][quote].config:31:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE [/quote]

That is correct, 'y' and 'n' are the only allowed choices.

[quote].config:2289:warning: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state [/quote]

menuconfig's help says "Selects: FB_CFB_FILLRECT [=y] && FB_CFB_COPYAREA [=y] &&   x FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT [=y]  "

I think it's warning you that you originally had different values for those.

[quote].config:2710:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE[/quote]

Again it's only y or n, not m. 

I'm not going to review the others because it's fairly obvious that the .config got polluted, possibly by manual editting.

You should emerge app-text/wgetpaste. You use that program to create a public weblink like this example:

[code]wgetpaste /var/log/genkernel[/code]  The program comes back with the URL that it pasted your file into. 

In the example given, it came back with [url]https://bpaste.net/show/e5e8b34751eb[/url] which you can see is 3,509 lines, so PLEASE don't post the file here, just a wgetpaste link to it. 

Either your default genkernel config is trashed or you were directly editting it. Don't do that. Do this instead:[code]genkernel --menuconfig --install all[/code]  This will use the bootloader in the genkernel.conf which is probably grub2.  If you use grub legacy, as I do, use this command:[code]genkernel --menuconfig --install   --bootloader=grub all[/code]

I can paste a config for this kernel that runs an old Athlon64 X2 but the you will have to change the processor, frequency control, video card, etc anyway. Might as well use the default config. In extremity, I'll do it. If you change the CPU it should boot with framebuffer video if you have a plain jane SATA or IDE ext4 drive setup, no LUKS or LVM or RAID.[/quote]

I think that I will go to install newer of the system to it be i686 system and not the i486 ad then see how it wiil Work for methen and come back.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tony0945"]Wow! That was a lot to wade through!

Two things.

1. Unless you have an actual i486, change the CFLAGS in make.conf to -march=native and let gcc figure out which processor instructions are supported by your CPU.

2. I'm not familiar with Core 2, but since you are starting from an i486 download, I am assuming this is an old 32 bit processor. In that genkernel log I saw "64-bit kernel (64BIT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) "  It appears that you are taking the default, but you can't run a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit machine.

Refer to the wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel under the section 

I know it's possible because I did it last year on an AND k6. But i started with the Systemrescuecd instead of the Gentoo Minimal. Systemrecuecd is generally preferred. https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage[/quote]

I now startet total on with a clean start and by some changed by take the big TB harddisk off so I only have the smaller 300GB hd installed so it is on this there now is getting a fresh clean install. But from before is said is was x86 i486 cpu is te new by x86 i686 done t a new emerge.info is this showing processor as a x86_64 i686 cpu by native set in make.conf and emerge gentoo-sources and genkernel is by .conf files there not have been done any thing with seem to be for amd64 directly from gentoo sites.

I have installed and setup several gentoo systems and my last one was last year for a half year ago or littel more and it was a amd64 pc and it got fine with kernel build with problems and error. I had just too come in mind that it was some troubles with to get a x86 i686 pc to run and be installed by genkernel.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Gert Andersen"][quote="Tony0945"]Wow! That was a lot to wade through!

Two things.

1. Unless you have an actual i486, change the CFLAGS in make.conf to -march=native and let gcc figure out which processor instructions are supported by your CPU.

2. I'm not familiar with Core 2, but since you are starting from an i486 download, I am assuming this is an old 32 bit processor. In that genkernel log I saw "64-bit kernel (64BIT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) "  It appears that you are taking the default, but you can't run a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit machine.

Refer to the wiki https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Genkernel under the section 

I know it's possible because I did it last year on an AND k6. But i started with the Systemrescuecd instead of the Gentoo Minimal. Systemrecuecd is generally preferred. https://www.system-rescue-cd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage[/quote]

I now startet total on with a clean start and by some changed by take the big TB harddisk off so I only have the smaller 300GB hd installed so it is on this there now is getting a fresh clean install. But from before is said is was x86 i486 cpu is te new by x86 i686 done t a new emerge.info is this showing processor as a x86_64 i686 cpu by native set in make.conf and emerge gentoo-sources and genkernel is by .conf files there not have been done any thing with seem to be for amd64 directly from gentoo sites.

I have installed and setup several gentoo systems and my last one was last year for a half year ago or littel more and it was a amd64 pc and it got fine with kernel build with problems and error. I had just too come in mind that it was some troubles with to get a x86 i686 pc to run and be installed by genkernel.[/quote]

I am now not sure what the is going on but the emerge --inf is now say it is a core 2 x86_64 prosessor and the syste is i686 and te gentoo-sources and genkernel is says the same.

I will post both the lastest emerge --info and genkernel.log there still comes with error. and nothing is manual done or changed in the genkernel.conf file.

emerge --info to emerge.info1

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r2, 3.16.5-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1024344 total,    370256 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    496660 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 08 Mar 2016 19:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.iso88591"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="acl alsa apache berkdb bindist bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome iconv ipv6 kde mc modules ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre qt4 readline seccomp session ssl symlink tcpd unicode x86 xattr zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

the latest genkernel.log is here:

https://bpaste.net/show/92384e2ff294

----------

## Tony0945

```
kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

```

This is what's failing besides those disconcerting "y is not a valid option" messages.

Yet, I see that "Generic-x86-64" was selected. Generic x86-64 does not support x86-64 instruction set? Very confusing.

What are the results of "cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep  model|grep name" ?

One way around this is to emerge gentoo sources with " USE="experimental" emerge -av gentoo-sources". Among other things this will give you more native families to choose from including "Native optimizations autodetected by GCC". I use it all the time, but the flag is named experimental.

Just keep it in mind for now.

Is the symlink set correctly? By that I mean do you get these results?

```
gentoo ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root portage 22 Mar  6 10:49 /usr/src/linux -> linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

gentoo ~ #

```

Also, do you get the '*' symbol set correctly from "eselect kernel list"?

```
gentoo ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1 *

```

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tony0945"][code]kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

[/code]

This is what's failing besides those disconcerting "y is not a valid option" messages.

Yet, I see that "Generic-x86-64" was selected. Generic x86-64 does not support x86-64 instruction set? Very confusing.

What are the results of "cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep  model|grep name" ?

One way around this is to emerge gentoo sources with " USE="experimental" emerge -av gentoo-sources". Among other things this will give you more native families to choose from including "Native optimizations autodetected by GCC". I use it all the time, but the flag [i]is[/i] named [i]experimental[/i].

Just keep it in mind for now.

Is the symlink set correctly? By that I mean do you get these results?[code]gentoo ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root portage 22 Mar  6 10:49 /usr/src/linux -> linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

gentoo ~ #

[/code]

Also, do you get the '*' symbol set correctly from "eselect kernel list"?[code]gentoo ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1 *

[/code][/quote]

cat command gives

2 lines with ' Intel)R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz '

This is in 2 lines.

The other 2 commands shows same as you have with

linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Gert Andersen"][quote="Tony0945"][code]kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

[/code]

This is what's failing besides those disconcerting "y is not a valid option" messages.

Yet, I see that "Generic-x86-64" was selected. Generic x86-64 does not support x86-64 instruction set? Very confusing.

What are the results of "cat /proc/cpuinfo|grep  model|grep name" ?

One way around this is to emerge gentoo sources with " USE="experimental" emerge -av gentoo-sources". Among other things this will give you more native families to choose from including "Native optimizations autodetected by GCC". I use it all the time, but the flag [i]is[/i] named [i]experimental[/i].

Just keep it in mind for now.

Is the symlink set correctly? By that I mean do you get these results?[code]gentoo ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root portage 22 Mar  6 10:49 /usr/src/linux -> linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

gentoo ~ #

[/code]

Also, do you get the '*' symbol set correctly from "eselect kernel list"?[code]gentoo ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1 *

[/code][/quote]

cat command gives

2 lines with ' Intel)R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz '

This is in 2 lines.

The other 2 commands shows same as you have with

linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1[/quote]

Does either Work and samme error as before come out.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> I have 3 times tried to install a new Gentoo from scrash and is got to run genkernel all and here is it ending with error on my x86 pc with a dual procsoor.
> 
> I have a cdrom made x86 i686 gentoo minimal install and then downlaod stage3 i686 autobuilds for x86 use. 

 

When I scrolled up, I did not read everything. But it seems you downloaded i686, aka 32bit gentoo, so you are stuck to 32bit gentoo.

when you want 64bit gentoo, aka amd64, you have to download amd64 installer, and start from scratch.

http://ark.intel.com/products/27248/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6300-2M-Cache-1_86-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS

It all starts with the downloaded installer, you need amd64. than set up an amd64 gentoo install

regarding kernel you need to chooose whats needed for your cpu. the cpu family gives a hint with the kernel description on which to choose.

but you need amd64 instalation to use your 64bit capable cpu. when you are still using the 32bit gentoo, nope!

assume, you did everythign correct you may get something like this

```
emerge --info|grep amd64

Portage 2.2.27 (python 2.7.11-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.3.0, glibc-2.22-r2, 4.4.4-gentoo_03/09/2016 x86_64)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

....

```

64bit profile => default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop (there are many profiles which are 64bit capable)

64bit installation => ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64" (or only amd64)

---

REgardless

you installed a 32bit gentoo on a 64bit capable cpu. nothing wrong with that

When you do not need 64bit support, just stick to it.Last edited by Roman_Gruber on Wed Mar 09, 2016 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony0945

Two lines means it's dual core (hence Core Duo). My X3 prints three lines, my X6 prints six. My X2 prints two.

try this script:

```
#! /bin/bash

zcat /proc/config.gz >/root/config.now

cp /root/config.now /usr/src/linux/.config

cd /usr/src/linux

make oldconfig

make localmodconfig

cp .config /root/config.new

genkernel --menuconfig --install --kernel-config=/root/config.new  --bootloader=grub all

```

It's the one I use on my server, which is the only machine I still use genkernel on.

It depends on the kernel being built with "kernel .config support" enabled in "General setup". I believe it is set in the kernel that sysrescuecd uses, so it should start with that kernel rather than the genkernel default. The advantage is that you know that kernel boots. When you use this script, which i call "remakekernel" you start with all your previous changes instead of the default. 

I see I have the line "make localmodconfig". That eliminates all modules in the kernel that actually weren't loaded. I was streamlining my kernel. You may omit that line.

"cp .config /root/config.new"  That is necessary because genkernel overwrites .config, so we move it elsewhere before genkernel runs and we tell genkernel to copy it back with "--kernel-config=/root/config.new"

If this script dies, then re-emerge gentoo-sources with the experimental use flag, rerun the script and choose " Native optimizations autodetected by GCC" under "Processor type and features".

----------

## Roman_Gruber

```
zcat /proc/config.gz >/root/config.now

cp /root/config.now /usr/src/linux/.config 
```

You assume the symlink to the kernel already exists. It may exists and point to the current kernel source, but it does not have to.

Second. When you only want to overwrite the kernel config it is not necessary to make a backup somewhere.

```

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

```

---

Anyway.

Good job on hinting to reuse the sysrescue-cd kernel config

It may be smarter to give the guy the tools to make changes itself.

I am not a friend of scripts which new users will not understand or not aware of what they are doing.

better:

extract the kernel config from the running sysrescue-cd. Note save it to a location which is accessable by your system later. /root is temporarily mounted in ram by the livecd

zcat /proc/config.gz > /root/config.now 

set the kernel symlink

change in the kernel directory

make oldconfig 

choose what is asked or go for the default values

build the kernel and adapt the bootloader (Gentoo handbook or wiki or any linux help page should be sufficient for that)

genkernel is only a tool, when it works great, but gentoo is a DIY linux. 

and stay away from scripts which you do not understand, these can cause harm or destroy data in the worst case, any script can be invoked by hand line by line by yourself when needed ... and should be always checked before beeing used by yourself if they apply for your special use case

----------

## Roman_Gruber

maybe useful to the topic poster: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574321-start-0.html

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="tw04l124"][quote]Hi.

I have 3 times tried to install a new Gentoo from scrash and is got to run genkernel all and here is it ending with error on my x86 pc with a dual procsoor.

I have a cdrom made x86 i686 gentoo minimal install and then downlaod stage3 i686 autobuilds for x86 use. [/quote]

When I scrolled up, I did not read everything. But it seems you downloaded i686, aka 32bit gentoo, so you are stuck to 32bit gentoo.

when you want 64bit gentoo, aka amd64, you have to download amd64 installer, and start from scratch.

[url]http://ark.intel.com/products/27248/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6300-2M-Cache-1_86-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB[/url]

[url]https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS[/url]

It all starts with the downloaded installer, you need amd64. than set up an amd64 gentoo install

regarding kernel you need to chooose whats needed for your cpu. the cpu family gives a hint with the kernel description on which to choose.

but you need amd64 instalation to use your 64bit capable cpu. when you are still using the 32bit gentoo, nope!

assume, you did everythign correct you may get something like this

[code]emerge --info|grep amd64

Portage 2.2.27 (python 2.7.11-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.3.0, glibc-2.22-r2, 4.4.4-gentoo_03/09/2016 x86_64)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

....

[/code]

64bit profile => default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop (there are many profiles which are 64bit capable)

64bit installation => ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64" (or only amd64)

---

REgardless

you installed a 32bit gentoo on a 64bit capable cpu. nothing wrong with that

When you do not need 64bit support, just stick to it.[/quote]

I had in mind that is was a 32bit i686 pc with this 32bit motherboard and cpu core 2.

So I should maybe instead take my amd64 install minimal cdrom and try to use this wone and a stage3 amd64 after a check with sysrescuecd for check what it shows and then try to install by amd64 x86_64 installation files.

----------

## Tony0945

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You assume the symlink to the kernel already exists. It may exists and point to the current kernel source, but it does not have to.
> 
> Second. When you only want to overwrite the kernel config it is not necessary to make a backup somewhere.
> ...

 

I emerge using the symlink flag. In the OP's case, she indicated that "eselect kernel" showed a symlink.

Second as I explained, genkernel overwrites .config. If you zcat directly into /usr/src/linux/.config generkel will just throw it away. If you are going to run make manually or with a non-genkernel script, it's fine to zcat directly as in the "buildmykernel" script that i use on all the other boxes.

```
#!

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz >.config

# At this point we should compare kernel versions and make oldconfig if the base version has updated

make menuconfig   &&  make -j7 && make -j7 modules_install && make -j7 install && echo "Don't forget to update boot loader menu"

```

 Yes, i could type it all. Care to wager on the odds of my making a typo vs just typing "buildmykernel' ?  I corrected this post three times after previewing it.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tony0945"][quote="tw04l124"]

You assume the symlink to the kernel already exists. It may exists and point to the current kernel source, but it does not have to.

Second. When you only want to overwrite the kernel config it is not necessary to make a backup somewhere.

[/quote]

I emerge using the symlink flag. In the OP's case, she indicated that "eselect kernel" showed a symlink.

Second as I explained, genkernel overwrites .config. If you zcat directly into /usr/src/linux/.config generkel will just throw it away. If you are going to run make manually or with a non-genkernel script, it's fine to zcat directly as in the "buildmykernel" script that i use on all the other boxes.

[code]#!

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz >.config

# At this point we should compare kernel versions and make oldconfig if the base version has updated

make menuconfig   &&  make -j7 && make -j7 modules_install && make -j7 install && echo "Don't forget to update boot loader menu"

[/code] Yes, i could type it all. Care to wager on the odds of my making a typo vs just typing "buildmykernel' ?  I corrected this post three times after previewing it.[/quote]

I am now trying with to install by amd64 i686 as I read in some gentoo setup that i686 is more for 64bit installing as 32bit is.

then when I by sysrescuecd try startup with shift of 64bit and 32bit got I emerge --info to show 2 differing cou information.

startup with 64bit told is was a x86_64_core 2 cpu and with 32bit that is was a i686 Core 2 cpu

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tony0945"][quote="tw04l124"]

You assume the symlink to the kernel already exists. It may exists and point to the current kernel source, but it does not have to.

Second. When you only want to overwrite the kernel config it is not necessary to make a backup somewhere.

[/quote]

I emerge using the symlink flag. In the OP's case, she indicated that "eselect kernel" showed a symlink.

Second as I explained, genkernel overwrites .config. If you zcat directly into /usr/src/linux/.config generkel will just throw it away. If you are going to run make manually or with a non-genkernel script, it's fine to zcat directly as in the "buildmykernel" script that i use on all the other boxes.

[code]#!

cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz >.config

# At this point we should compare kernel versions and make oldconfig if the base version has updated

make menuconfig   &&  make -j7 && make -j7 modules_install && make -j7 install && echo "Don't forget to update boot loader menu"

[/code] Yes, i could type it all. Care to wager on the odds of my making a typo vs just typing "buildmykernel' ?  I corrected this post three times after previewing it.[/quote]

I come to remember in mind that soemone for 5-6 years ago told me that this pc with the core 2 cpu more is a x64 pc 64bit cpu than a x32 32bit cpu  and motherboard pc so to not have too many troubles installing gentoo was to use the 64bit distro and stage else is it some special setting to make genkernel and processor to thik they is x32 32bit system.

From the handbook is there told that there not is some reall 32bit real distro for i686 as it is systemd then and the real distro for i686 is 64bit multi system.

But now is it rock and rolling with genkernel for 64bit multi system in compalike the kernel etc.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gert Andersen,

x32 is different again to i686, x86 and amd64.

Its something half way between amd64 and i686.  You get all the extra registers of amd64, you get all the native 64 bit instructions but pointers are only 32 bits.  The binary code is smaller, and some say faster but you only have a 4G virtual address space.

Its also not well tested. 

Is your problem resolved now?

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="NeddySeagoon"]Gert Andersen,

x32 is different again to i686, x86 and amd64.

Its something half way between amd64 and i686.  You get all the extra registers of amd64, you get all the native 64 bit instructions but pointers are only 32 bits.  The binary code is smaller, and some say faster but you only have a 4G virtual address space.

Its also not well tested. 

Is your problem resolved now?[/quote]

Yes my problem seem now resolved when I use amd64 for install and setup and I is nearly finish with it now, is just got to the grub bootloader and it is by EFI-64 use.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="NeddySeagoon"]Gert Andersen,

x32 is different again to i686, x86 and amd64.

Its something half way between amd64 and i686.  You get all the extra registers of amd64, you get all the native 64 bit instructions but pointers are only 32 bits.  The binary code is smaller, and some say faster but you only have a 4G virtual address space.

Its also not well tested. 

Is your problem resolved now?[/quote]

Just got a problem with grub2 install by it not can find a file modinfo.sh for get installed either in boot/grub or in the efi partion og Mount and what it have to be Mount by.

Mount /dev/sda1 /boot/grub maybe or what other.

the other of my gentoo pc's is one of the amd64 just have the old stile by bios and the newest not use it self when it have a /dev/sda1 for it.

the command to install boot loader before create the boot loader is:

like

grub2-install /dev/sda

or this

grub2-install --target=x86_64-efi --directroy=/boot

and no of them liek to and will Work by they say there need a target directory and modifo.sh is not exist.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Gert Andersen"][quote="NeddySeagoon"]Gert Andersen,

x32 is different again to i686, x86 and amd64.

Its something half way between amd64 and i686.  You get all the extra registers of amd64, you get all the native 64 bit instructions but pointers are only 32 bits.  The binary code is smaller, and some say faster but you only have a 4G virtual address space.

Its also not well tested. 

Is your problem resolved now?[/quote]

Yes my problem seem now resolved when I use amd64 for install and setup and I is nearly finish with it now, is just got to the grub bootloader and it is by EFI-64 use.[/quote]

I just now got the grub:2 problem where it not like to install as it shall.

I have following all what there standing in the handbook, grub say it either can find the /boot or the bios for EFI installint.

----------

## Tony0945

Sorry, I can't help. I use grub legacy because I find the grub2 syntax too confusing.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Tony0945"]Sorry, I can't help. I use grub legacy because I find the grub2 syntax too confusing.[/quote]

You mean it is the EFI system, I have them both my first made boot systems is teh old grub and my last one is grub2 and it just made the bootloader with what it find of hardware for kernel and ramfs and set it all Automatic up.

Sometimes can the old grub have trouble with what to put in the kernel line where grub2 just make it so best it can.

I is on now to kame a reinstall as I discover that the way I was in to install and setup the Linux here was as multi system there both could run and use 64bit and 32bit, but the stage there by error was downloaded was for non-multy system.

So now is the kernel on with to be compiled.

----------

## Gert Andersen

[quote="Gert Andersen"][quote="Tony0945"]Sorry, I can't help. I use grub legacy because I find the grub2 syntax too confusing.[/quote]

You mean it is the EFI system, I have them both my first made boot systems is teh old grub and my last one is grub2 and it just made the bootloader with what it find of hardware for kernel and ramfs and set it all Automatic up.

Sometimes can the old grub have trouble with what to put in the kernel line where grub2 just make it so best it can.

I is on now to kame a reinstall as I discover that the way I was in to install and setup the Linux here was as multi system there both could run and use 64bit and 32bit, but the stage there by error was downloaded was for non-multy system.

So now is the kernel on with to be compiled.[/quote]

I got all fine working with grub2 and reboot up fine and running, but after some update function and I just for a short time should add the the big 1TB harddisk and tehn started up Again is now got soem Networks error of what is what, where the 2 Cards extern and interen on the motherboard first was like enps2s0 and enp5s0 now got to the old ones Again of eth0 and eth1, eth1 is not been used, they gver Networks error on starting up so all Network and internet is gone.

Nothing like it to go networking.

----------

